# Another great trip



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Had another great trip to the great state of ND. Last year we didn't have to worry about hunter's choice with baggin' 3 ducks all week. This year was a little different. As you can see from the picture, we did get some hens. One of these was flying a little close to a drake, got the drake and then said 'Oh, sh*t" when the hen glided down. The drake 2nd from right was a mounter, but she who must be obeyed said we have enough.:lol: Could not believe the the number of pinnies we saw, got some nice drakes, also the number of sandhills were in the thousands and do they ever screw up a duck hunt. Weather was great, overcast and drizzly, which made shooting time a little later. It was great to see more water and more ducks than last year. Now, I'm after local canada's. So tired of those little squeekers that don't decoy worth a darn. Made some new local friends. By the way, do any of you other locals make/drink "burnt sugar?" Sweet Moses that is some potent stuff, made for some naps in the blind the next morning.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> By the way, do any of you other locals make/drink "burnt sugar?"


aka "wedding schnapps" aka "homemade redeye".

I will take a wild guess and say you were hunting Napoleon, Gackle, or Ashley area.

Redeye is a very common drink up here. We start with Everclear and the strong stuff will yield 4 bottles and the weaker stuff 5 bottles. I think I had my first taste of it when I was 14 in the back room of the Anamoose bar. My grandfather played in the band there all the time.

Some guys are flavoring them now "Applie Pie", "Cinnamin", etc..

I prefer the original stuff myself. I think we went through a case of it at my wedding.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

That is funny, the guy who gave us some said they made 2 cases for his sister's wedding and have another sister's wedding coming up. He said it's a pain in the butt to make, burning the sugar just right. It was definitely smooth and he gave us the same recipe as you. We were North Central ND.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You don't BURN the sugar, you BROWN the sugar, and therein lies the difficulty.


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

A local ND friend got me with Apple Pie 2 years ago on our trip. First time in 8 years that I missed a morning hunt 

Nice birds Itchy :beer:


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

great pic's guys. nice hunt.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

live2hunt said:


> We start with Everclear and the strong stuff will yield 4 bottles and the weaker stuff 5 bottles.


We start with 5 and by the time taste testing is done we have 4 left. Like Horsager says, gotta watch that sugar!


----------



## Great White (Jun 26, 2006)

Congrats on a good hunt!

--******


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like everyone was enjoying themselves which is #1. Will be in your area next week starring at all your local honkers flying from the park. Probably the best part about going to Rochester!


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Looks like everyone was enjoying themselves which is #1. Will be in your area next week starring at all your local honkers flying from the park. Probably the best part about going to Rochester!


I'm from about an hour North of Rochester and I get the shakes driving around there...so many geese. lol


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Not all the fields are picked yet, but they are starting to get cleared out. Now that I'm back from ND, it's time to get out scouting to see which of my fields are getting used. 


> Probably the best part about going to Rochester!


 A lot better than going to the Mayo Clinic.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

itchy said:


> A lot better than going to the Mayo Clinic.


Yup that is why we will be there. We stay at the "Big Corn" as my kids call it but actually its the Super 8 across from Gander Mountain. Will be there Sunday in the afternoon and will head back to NODAK on Tues morning I believe. If you see a red durango with decals all over the back that is me. Stop by and say hello!


----------



## Loos802 (Oct 8, 2007)

Itchy do you hunt around Oranoco (sp) Im around the Goodhue area and have been trying to locate some fields to hunt some honkers. Any suggestions it seems everything is leased up!


----------



## Loos802 (Oct 8, 2007)

Gander has moved to its new location by Walmart north by BW-3s


----------

